
Trump says FDA moving to ban flavored e-cigarettes - excalibur
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2019/sep/11/trump-news-today-live-fed-recession-polls-2020-democrats-latest-updates
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20942910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20942910)

